# Cierpliwość przynosi róże.



## Encolpius

Hello, there is a Hungarian and Czech (Slovak) proverb I could not find in German or Latin and I wonder which languages use it. I have found it in Polish: *Cierpliwość przynosi róże**.* My quesiton is: Is Cierpliwość przynosi róże a common proverb? Do you know/use it, have you heard it? Thanks.


----------



## zaffy

This is the first time I've heard it.    I know and might use "cierpliwość popłaca"


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## jgrabner

Both exist also in German, *Geduld* *bringt* *Rosen* (cierpliwość przynosi róże) as well as *Geduld zahlt sich aus* (cierpliwość popłaca), but as well as in Polish, the first one is almost dead, while the 2nd one is commonly used.


----------



## haes

I have never heard such a proverb in Polish. Maybe this is new meme or teen language.


----------



## jasio

Nevertheless, it does exist: PWN - Słownik języka polskiego It just went out of use.


----------



## Encolpius

WR should be more about what real people heard, ssaw, so jasio, have you ever heard or seen that proverb?


----------



## grassy

I haven't.


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> WR should be more about what real people heard, ssaw, so jasio, have you ever heard or seen that proverb?


I definitely read the book, which was quoted by PWN. 🙃 
I can't recal hearing it by myself though.


----------



## jasio

Even more: the language corpus also finds it in this very same particular fragment only.


----------

